# Horizontal Mill Tooling



## Charley Davidson (Mar 28, 2012)

I need to tool up my Burke #4 horizontal mill, I need some advice/tips on what tooling/cutters to buy & where. Keep in mind this is a small machine. I have a 1" arbor. I only want HSS as my machine doesn't turn fast enough for carbide (at least in my opinion). I would like tooling that is very versatile.  I would like at least 1 cutter that will surface about 4" or more if possible & some slotting cutters.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 29, 2012)

Is this a bad question,? Redundant? :thinking:


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 29, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I need to tool up my Burke #4 horizontal mill, I need some advice/tips on what tooling/cutters to buy & where. Keep in mind this is a small machine. I have a 1" arbor. I only want HSS as my machine doesn't turn fast enough for carbide (at least in my opinion). I would like tooling that is very versatile. I would like at least 1 cutter that will surface about 4" or more if possible & some slotting cutters.



Charley,

I am not a professional machinist or ever played one on TV but knowing the size and stiffness of your Burke my thinking is various end mills up through at least 5/8" and a small fly cutter for the vertical head. The shanks would need to fit your available collets. For the horizontal arbor I would think some slitting saws would be handy. I'm not sure that your Burke has the power for large side cutting horizontal wheel cutters. I think I may have some horizontal wheel cutters wider than slitting saws we could try on the horizontal arbor to see what the Burke can power. I'll make sure the bore is 1" and not metric this time.

Others that have this same Burke mill may be able to give you better info on what size cutters it can handle.

Benny


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Rick, That is some great info & exactly what I was looking for:worship::thumbzup:


----------

